# Token c22a



## wallabyrunner (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey fellow riders,

Token components just built a new super light wheelset this year (2011) and I was wondering if anyone has had a chance to test them yet. I can't find reviews anywhere of them so far on any forum site.

They weigh in at a feathery 1280 grams but I was wondering if they are stiff or flexy or how they spin up.

Any info would be helpful!

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## nunomorgado (May 12, 2011)

I have since December and are the best to rise. Roll very smooth.
The problem is to buy because there is always a waiting list.

Nuno Morgado
Portugal


----------



## octapotamus (Feb 11, 2011)

brrrr, I'm feeling a little.. shilly


----------



## octapotamus (Feb 11, 2011)

sorry, I'm prob too cynical...


----------



## jtimmer1 (Mar 28, 2009)

wow lol


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a pair in for testing - thinking about stocking Token on my site. Will review on my blog in time. 

So far I love the feel of the hubs and they roll really well. Weight is as claimed and everything checks out.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Those look identical to bitex hubs but with the price pumped up for ceramic bearings. 

Looks like a bitex/xr200 wheel, with *really* expensive stickers on it. 100 bucks worth of hubs, 100 bucks worth of rims and spokes, 500 bucks worth of stickers?


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

TomH said:


> Those look identical to bitex hubs but with the price pumped up for ceramic bearings.
> 
> Looks like a bitex/xr200 wheel, with *really* expensive stickers on it. 100 bucks worth of hubs, 100 bucks worth of rims and spokes, 500 bucks worth of stickers?


I sense a business opportunity for you. If you can put together a set of sub 1300g wheels with bladed spokes for $200 without stickers, you'll probably put all of the other wheel companies and wheel builders out of business. I'm even willing to pay $10 for shipping. Deal?

Seriously, I'm sure there's a good bit of markup in these wheels, but really, what bike component isn't marked up? Maybe my proverbial rock is larger than others, but I haven't noticed many sub 1400g prebuilt clinchers, so this is somewhat interesting, and at a much more attractive price point than what Mavic, HED, Rol and others have been getting for quite a while for heavier wheels.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

I did just that and Ive sold a ton of them  Yes, they do go pretty quick. Ill be selling more once my parts show up. 

750 bucks will get you dura ace or WI hubs on xr200's.. thats just a crappy price point for those hubs, and most of that money is going to the ceramic bearings, which dont really do anything. I like and ride cheap imported hubs and kinlins, I have nothing against them, but then again I know exactly what they cost! 

Thats coming close to alchemy hubs with cx rays. Would be easy to do with revs or lasers.


----------



## mark salmon (Oct 3, 2012)

*token c22 wheelset*

Hey guys, you can get the token c22 wheelset now at online company called american cyclesport for $599.00


----------

